# Market goat



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

This is my doe,Vada, she is market goat for my fair the first week of August. What do you guys think of her?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

She's so cute!!! OMG that calf!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Haha he's so bad I just have him a bath because he rolled in the poop after his first bath


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Awwwww, those eyes!!!! Never mind the dirtys, no one can keep a white animal clean, they just can't help it!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol it's like as soon as I clean him it's let's go roll in the mud time!!!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep, that's how it goes!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Any pros and cons on Vada?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm not an expert on conformation, but she looks nice and thick!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

My sister and I just got our first market goats too. I am no expert by any means, but I was just wondering how you exercise her. We "dance" with ours for about 5 minutes each night by holding their front hooves and making them work their thighs. We also run around the pasture with them for about 20 minutes in the evenings and try to get them to sprint up the hills. My wether is 77 pounds and my sisters is 57. Our fair is in September. We also feed them 1lb 10oz. of Sunglow grain every day and they get alfalfa too. Even though my sister's weighs less, he looks like he actually has muscle and mine looks fat. What type of exercise have you done with Vada?


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Vada gets walked a lap around my house then ran a lap and walked again another lap. 2 times a day after she eats because she gets 19% feed so if she doesn't get worked after she eats there is no point feeding her that high of a protein feed the protein has to work that is key. So she gets walked/ran about 1 1/2 miles everyday.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Any pros and cons about Vada??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Great arch and spring of rib, love her length and over all center body. Just level out her hip and give her some more leg... it's a little flat imo


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> Great arch and spring of rib, love her length and over all center body. Just level out her hip and give her some more leg... it's a little flat imo


How exactly do I do that??


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Exercise for more leg, walk then run, try to put more strain on them. Although, I don't reccomend raised feeders (making the stand on cinder blocks ect) because it wears the rack muscle out and while it may feel bigger and wider, it also makes it stale feeling. To make her appear leveler try to square her up some when you set her. The leg we can see is pretty stretched out and makes her look bad out of her hip when she may be alot better.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Ok thank you


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone else??


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Adequate length of body. Good on her feet and legs, maybe could be a little bigger boned. Shoulder ties into her neck well, appears to have some rib shape, could be better in her hip. Level up the slope of her rump, widen her pin set, and add some dimension to the outside of her leg.

I'd recommend finding a show stance that makes her appear more level, such as setting her back legs back a bit further and putting a harder drive on her. Also suck her belly down on show day for more show appeal and to make her hip appear bigger. Exercise will help some.


----------

